

Newsletter with Remote Jobs for Devs - leonardogrijo
http://remotedigest.com/

======
Jeremy1026
What kind of "remote jobs"? Full time, contract, freelance?

~~~
leonardogrijo
Hey, Jeremy,

Mainly full time.

Cheers, Leo

